# was "muss" man in Östereich sehen ? camping/fischen



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2010)

Hi ! bin grad am überlegen/suchen wo ich denn auf der Rückreise vom Plattensee in Östereich ein paar schöne Tage mit Campingbus und family im schlepp verbringen kann ...
wollten dann aus Ungarn kommend ganz gemütlich zurück fahren und an schönen Stellen mal immer 1-2 Tage verbringen.
Kenne mich dort ja (wen wunderts) überhaupt nicht aus, wäre klasse wenn jmd vielleicht mal nen paar tips hat.
werden wohl über Graz rein- und entweder über Salzburg oder Linz wieder rausfahren....
danke ...


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: was "muss" man in Östereich sehen ? camping/fischen*

Hi,
mit Boot unterwegs ?
Dann solltest du wissen das es in einigen Seen in Österreich ein "  Sommerfahrverbot " gibt .
Traun und Attersee sind im Juli und August für Verbrenner gesperrt.
Der Blick vom See auf die Berge hat schon was beim Bootfahren.

Sonst hätte Österreich jetzt nicht viel was ich sehen müsste |supergri


Gruß Udo


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: was "muss" man in Östereich sehen ? camping/fischen*

nee ... das tu ich mir nicht an mein Boot ca 2500-3000 Km durch Europa zu trailern 
wenn ich schon mal da unten bin will ich doch mal nen paar "richtige" Berge sehen und denke dabei dann auch mal an die eine oder andere Forelle frisch auf dem Grill ....
hab dummerweise auch noch nix dolles an Kartenmaterial hier rumliegen...... |bigeyes


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: was "muss" man in Östereich sehen ? camping/fischen*

Hi,
Tageskarten sind in Österreich nicht gerade preiswert , ist bei mir schon einige Jahre her , aber ich hatte damals schon um die 20 Euro pro Tag bezahlt um am z.B. Mondsee zu angeln.
Aber der Fischbestand ist erstklassig , Hecht und Forelle waren meine Zielfische und die waren auch jeden Tag zu fangen.

Die Aussicht ist schon beeindruckend , man sitzt am See und hat ringsum Berge deren Gipfel sogar noch mit Schnee bedeckt waren und das im Sommer.

Gruß Udo


----------



## wusel345 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: was "muss" man in Östereich sehen ? camping/fischen*

Hi HD4Ever,

wenn es dir nicht nur ums Angeln geht kann ich dir den Ahornboden wärmstens empfehlen. Kommst zwar nur über die deutsche Seite ran (über Lengries), liegt aber in Österreich. Ein grandioses Tal mit irrem Ahornbestand umringt von Dreitausendern. Wunderschönes Panorama! Das Isartal zwischen Wallgau/Krün und Vorderriß/Lengries (Sylvensteinstausee) ist auch immer einen Abstecher wert.


----------



## rob (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: was "muss" man in Östereich sehen ? camping/fischen*

oder du machst mal kurz hinter dem balaton halt und besuchst den neusiedlersee und die pannonische tiefebene.garantiert keine berge:m
ok, den schneeberg kann man bei gutem wetter sehen.
ist wirklich sehenswert und fischen kann man hier auch.
wenn du vorbei kommst, melde dich bei mir.eventuell treffen wir uns am see.ich kenn hier auch nette zimmer und wohnungen  zur miete.
hier findest du ein wenig infos zum neusiedlersee: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/der-neusiedler-see-eine-reviervorstellung.html

dann kannst du bis wien weiter fahren(50km) und dir die stadt ansehen.
wenn du wien noch nicht kennst, solltest du das unbedingt machen.

die salzburger seen sind natürlich ebenso ein traum.attersee,mondsee,traunsee,fuschlsee,mattsee,wallersee usw.

wenn du wirklich große berge sehen möchtest, würde ich an deiner stelle nach osttirol fahren!




Udo561 schrieb:


> Sonst hätte Österreich jetzt nicht viel was ich sehen müsste |supergri



hey udo, ich kann dir noch soooo viel zeigen was du unbedingt sehen müsstest.:m

lg rob


----------



## Boendall (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: was "muss" man in Östereich sehen ? camping/fischen*

Hi!

wenn du über Graz reinkommst, wäre das hier vielleicht interessant.

Ich habe zwar selbst nicht dort geangelt, war aber dort wandern und die Gegend gefällt mir echt gut: http://www.tragoess-gruenersee.at/

wäre auch nicht der große Umweg, wenn du über Salzburg raus willst.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: was "muss" man in Östereich sehen ? camping/fischen*

danke schon mal für die Infos ....
Angeln ist wie gesagt nicht unbedingt das wichtigste ... wie gesagt vielleicht mal was frisches für den Grill wäöre nicht schlecht, ansonsten suche ich schöne Plätze mit möglichst spektakulärer Natur.
Für uns Flachlandbewohnen sind son paar richtige Berge natürlich mal was anderes :m


----------



## Boendall (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: was "muss" man in Östereich sehen ? camping/fischen*

Mein Tip war auch so gedacht, ich finde die Gegend um den "Schwobn" wie wir Steirer zum Hochschwab sagen, sehr schön.


----------



## M_Marc (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: was "muss" man in Östereich sehen ? camping/fischen*

Schau Dir mal den Liebmann See bei Bad Radkersburg an!
http://steiermark.anglerinfo.at/Stm..._Fischen_/ra_liebmannsee_angeln_fischen_.html
Das ist dann nicht weit von Graz...

#h


----------

